

Taco Bell social media moderation fail (Like their page to see wall) - muratmutlu
http://www.facebook.com/tacobell

======
ahrens
That is fail indeed... I saw a similar thing in a presentation from the owner
of fanbooster the other day. Lot's of "broken glass" fan pages. Useless!
Complete misunderstanding of what social media is. You need to provide a value
to your connections before they give you likes.

~~~
darkmethod
I agree. 6,958,517 "likes" (at the time of my writing) may be perceived as a
successful campaign by those who initiated the "like wall" as well as other
marketers. Which some may use as fuel to do the same. Which is as you said a
"complete misunderstanding" of social media.

